# Torwell spreader parts interchange



## Tucker Terra (Jan 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the bearings on a torwel economiser are at all interchangable with any other spreader? I'm trying to find bearing for mine but having a hard time...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tucker Terra said:


> Can anyone tell me if the bearings on a torwel economiser are at all interchangable with any other spreader? I'm trying to find bearing for mine but having a hard time...


Which bearing?


----------



## Tucker Terra (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Tucker Terra (Jan 17, 2010)

I think I'm going to replace all 4 in that diagram, the ones on both ends of the drive shaft #10, the other shaft near #17/18 .I don't know if they are all part # "E38" and also if they would be the same as another more popular sander?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I did not sell torwell, so I can't help based on their part #s. That said, I am sure that equivalent replacements are available for all those bearings. They are not sander specific so you don't need to find a sander one to interchange. You would have to measure the inside diameter and hole-to-hole bolt pattern for each one though.

Buyers sells a wide selection of replacements as do a slew of other manufacturers.

The only one that may be an issue is the spinner bearing; often the bearing is drilled by the sander manufacturer to allow a grease fitting on the opposite side of where they are normally placed so a stock off-the-shelf bearing may wind up with the grease fitting inside the chute rather than accessible from the outside. The bearing would still work though.

If you want to get those measurements, I can try and help with replacements.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Bearings should have markings on them and any reputable bearing distributor would be able to get them for you. Get the premium brand as they should still be cheaper than spreader manufacturer.


----------



## Tucker Terra (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay. I'll see what I can figure out and let you know. Thanks. Also, is there a way to shorten the drag chain? My adjustment is limited out and I still have slack


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They make half links so you could shorten it.

If your adjustment is maxed out, means your chain is stretched


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> They make half links so you could shorten it.


I think you mean a master link. I don't believe they have half links for the 667 pintle chain. You'd need to cut out a few links from the chain to shorten it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't see the "drag chain" part selective reading


----------



## Tucker Terra (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, so they do make master links for the drag chain like any other chain


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tucker Terra said:


> Okay, so they do make master links for the drag chain like any other chain


Yes and you should be able to get them from most any supplier for sander parts


----------

